# Maine food plots



## pscm (Dec 3, 2008)

I am looking for some help in trying to understand the laws in Maine relative to food plots. We moved to Maine recently as my wife is from the area. The family owns over 2500 acres with probably half which is use for farming. Corn and potatoes are rotated anually between fields. We have more deer than average and probably better size than in most areas here though not up to my standards due to being from SE Iowa. The other problem we have is invasion by hunters on the land as we do not post and the law does not restrict if not posted. My heart is with bowhunting and deer do not tolerate the people well for this. 
I want to start managing the herd. I am going to start by posting a small section of the land, approximately 200 acres. I will allow access to limited numbers though ask folks to respect my requests on controlling population by not allowing younger deer and limit on does to the best of my ability. 

My issue comes in regards to food plots. I would like to plant some due to any waste crop is plowed under before the snow flies. Winters can be rough on the herd and I would like to help the cause. Maine state law says you cannot plant and hunt in the same area. Considered baiting. 

Does anyone have any input on this as yes I may hunt one of the plotted areas though my true intent is to manage the herd better. I have looked around on line and not much exists?


----------

